# Chili time



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2015)

The championship blend.


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 13, 2015)

Man Nice that looks Delicious!  It was a toss up this evening between that and Chick and Dumplins. Went with the Dumplings.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Cool morning had me in that frame of mind Nic. Looks good.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like we're thinking the same thing nic


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm sitting in my ground blind wishing I was at the supper table now


----------



## Bam Bam (Sep 13, 2015)

Cool Weather/Winter Time Eating, You can't beat some Good Ole Homemade Chili(with a Kick) and some Good Ole Homemade Vegetable Soup! I almost forgot, Brunswick Stew is some good eating too, All three with some Salty Crakers! Yalls Chili looks Good Guys!


----------



## EJC (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice guys, looks great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2015)

mmmmmmmmm... with corn chips!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 17, 2015)

Nic that looks good to me but my boy wont eat onions like that so I got to dice em finer than that.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks great guys! I was thinking of making a big batch of either chili or vegetable beef soup Friday evening for the first fall batch.


----------



## Bream Pole (Sep 17, 2015)

*chili*

Nicodemus, Bigelow-- don't suppose a recipe might be posted.  I've just started eating chili in the last coupla yrs. and y'all's is the best looking I have seen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2015)

paddler said:


> Nicodemus, Bigelow-- don't suppose a recipe might be posted.  I've just started eating chili in the last coupla yrs. and y'all's is the best looking I have seen.




I`ve modified mine a touch.

1 big onion chopped
2 poblano peppers roasted, seeded, and chopped
1 stick celery cut up
2 cloves garlic smashed
chopped fresh jalapeno peppers to taste
dab of lard

4 pounds coarse ground venison or beef
4 4 ounce cans of diced or chopped green chiles
8 tablespoons of Gebhardt brand chili powder
Frank`s hot sauce to taste
3 or 4 bay leaves
salt and pepper to taste

2 14 ounce cans diced tomatoes-drained
1 8 ounce can tomato sauce
1 6 ounce can tomato paste
16 ounces of water


Fry the first 5 ingredients in the lard till onion is clear. Drain and set aside.
Brown meat in big post and drain well.

Add all ingredients together in big pot and simmer for a minimum of 4 hours. The longer the simmer, the better it gets.


----------



## redeli (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine is going on Sat. morning at 600am


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 18, 2015)

Man, time to mix up some venison chili again... now you got my mouth watering.  I almost perfected my recipe last year, going to add some fresh jalapenos this year and kick it up a notch.  Now my mouth is watering...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2015)

A note of warning...never use pickled jalapenos in this. Use fresh ones only. The pickled ones will ruin a good pot of chili.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, looks like I'm working tonight, so another time.  Darn.


----------



## Bream Pole (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2015)

paddler said:


> Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Rick Alexander (Nov 1, 2015)

*Question Nicodemus*

Trying to whip up a pot of your chili for the Hard Labor Creek hunt next week.  

Where the heck do you find that Gebhardt chili seasoning?  Can't seem to find it around here.  I can see you can get it online but that won't work for this time.

Just finished browning the poblano peppers for my batch today.  Never had those before - can't wait to see how it taste.  I'll just have to wing it without the Bebhardt this time.  

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 1, 2015)

In honor of Nic's chili, I just made a big batch of it and shared it with the guys at work. They loved it and so did I.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 1, 2015)

Tis the season!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally gonna get to try Nic's recipe tomorrow !!  Gonna follow to the T.  I'm bad about altering recipes, sometimes it's good, sometimes not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2015)

Dawn's preparing this NOW !!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's preparing this NOW !!!



Well??? How'd it turn out? Got any blurry pics?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2015)

Pics, and let me know how it turned out, Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Need some blurry pics Quack.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 11, 2015)

Quack done went and ate himself into a coma maybe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Well??? How'd it turn out? Got any blurry pics?





Nicodemus said:


> Pics, and let me know how it turned out, Quack.





Forgot to take pics, but it was excellent, carrying some to work tonight, will take pics then.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 15, 2015)

*Nic's chilli*

Man I normally make my own recipe but I am giving this a whirl today cause it sure nuff looks great.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow.  It's about that time again!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 28, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Wow.  It's about that time again!



It's gettin' close!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Indeed! Nic needs to kick it off for us!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks good to me except me and jalapeno ain't friends.

I'm going to try this and just put in some more poblano.

Rest of it will be to the tee..

Thanks for posting the recipe!

And since you done give yours up, I have one I have won in comp a few times. I'll post it.

Got to get them turtles out of the way first.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2016)

I`m liable to set a pot to simmer this weekend.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m liable to set a pot to simmer this weekend.



That's a fine looking pot of chili.


----------



## Quepos1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just one note, if it has beans in it, it ain't chilli it is soup. Real chili is a meat dish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2016)

Little teaser for tomorrow.


----------



## JSnake (Sep 21, 2017)

Bumping this back up to put over Nic - I've made his chili several times with both beef and venison: it always brings the house down. Last week my office decided to have a chili cook off so I knew I was in pole position.  Halfway through the taste test - mine was almost all gone. Folks were finishing the small tasting cup and dipping up bowls of it 

Ended up beating my 7 competitors and taking the trophy home today. Ironic the trophy has beans on it and none are to be found in Nics winning recipe  

Thanks for recipe, Nicodemus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2017)

JSnake said:


> Bumping this back up to put over Nic - I've made his chili several times with both beef and venison: it always brings the house down. Last week my office decided to have a chili cook off so I knew I was in pole position.  Halfway through the taste test - mine was almost all gone. Folks were finishing the small tasting cup and dipping up bowls of it
> 
> Ended up beating my 7 competitors and taking the trophy home today. Ironic the trophy has beans on it and none are to be found in Nics winning recipe
> 
> Thanks for recipe, Nicodemus!





Well now, congratulations to you. I`m glad my recipe worked out for you. It`s won several competitions.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Nic, you ever thought about replacing the water in your recipe with beer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> Hey Nic, you ever thought about replacing the water in your recipe with beer?





Never have. Would you use a dark or light beer, and reckon how it would affect the overall flavor?


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 21, 2017)

I had chilli on my mind this week.  I fixed 2 big dutch ovens full this weekend in camp for 10 scouts and their family. I only had enough left over for a couple bowls this week.  After they'd eaten a bunch of it I asked, ok, who all has ever had deer meat chilli?  A few raised their hands.  I said, no, all of yall need to raise your hands.  Their was one little boy, he seemed a little bothered by it.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Sep 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Never have. Would you use a dark or light beer, and reckon how it would affect the overall flavor?



After I brown off the meat I always put a bottle of dark beer in the pot and simmer it down to half before putting in the rest of the ingredients. Works great, especially with the venison.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Never have. Would you use a dark or light beer, and reckon how it would affect the overall flavor?



All I've tried so far is budweiser with the recipe I use,  and it's pretty dang tasty. I'm gonna try with a bottle of yeungling next time I make it.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Sep 23, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> All I've tried so far is budweiser with the recipe I use,  and it's pretty dang tasty. I'm gonna try with a bottle of yeungling next time I make it.



I haven't tried Nic's chilli, but the best chilli I've ever had was boilermaker tailgate chili on All recipes.com.  I use yeungling and it's absolutely amazing! I guess I'm just a strange Texan, but chili  ain't right without them beans.


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve modified mine a touch.
> 
> 1 big onion chopped
> 2 poblano peppers roasted, seeded, and chopped
> ...





Thank you for that recipe !!!!!


I'm rolling with this on my next chili cook.


----------



## Dub (Sep 25, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> All I've tried so far is budweiser with the recipe I use,  and it's pretty dang tasty. I'm gonna try with a bottle of yeungling next time I make it.




I'm fairly well locked in to using Yuengling Black & Tan as my cooking beer.  It really does well.


The Yuengling Light was for sipping while I made that batch of hot dog chili.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 25, 2017)

I use a light beer the sugars help tone down the acid.


----------



## Dub (Sep 30, 2017)

Well.....scored some of dis.....










On my next day's off I'll make a pot of dat !!!



I'm thinking I'll be doing this on the Weber kettle grill, too.  

Coals offset.   

Roast the poblanos over coals and get the beef browned on in the dutch oven.....drain the fat and then build the pot from there and let it simmer on the grill for as long as I can stand it before digging in.  


I may slip some baking potatoes on the grate, too.  Folks can have the chili straight up like I'm going to....and they can also make a loaded potato if they'd like.


----------



## Dub (Oct 3, 2017)

*Someday I'm gonna make a well balanced pot of chili.     Today was that day !!!!!!*

Thanks to Nick's recipe.










































Very well balanced pot of chili on this recipe.

For years I used the Shelby mix recipe and added this, that and the other to it.  Sometimes it'd hit. Sometimes not.  I tend to overdo the heat.


This time I followed Nicodemus's recipe verbatim.   

Proper pot of chili was had.


I had provisions for those that wanted to jank it up with habanero heat.  








Everyone was mighty pleased.  



Thank you, sir....a great meal with some scrumptious leftovers will be enjoyed.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 3, 2017)

Fine looking chili sir. I can make a purty good pot myself, but every time I see Nic's chili posted here my mouth starts wartering.ive gotta try it when the weather cools a little.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like you nailed it Dub! I am going to have to give this a try!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2017)

Dub, thank you kindly for the compliment. Your pot of chili looks pure perfect. I`m glad the recipe worked out for you and that ya`ll liked it. You and me will toast over a class of Knob Creek one of these days. On me.  

Folks, thank all of you for the compliments.


----------



## Dub (Oct 3, 2017)

naildrvr said:


> Fine looking chili sir. I can make a purty good pot myself, but every time I see Nic's chili posted here my mouth starts wartering.ive gotta try it when the weather cools a little.




I've always thought so, too...Shelby's mix has been my base.   





Moonpie1 said:


> Looks like you nailed it Dub! I am going to have to give this a try!




Very well worth the effort.


And when I say effort.....let me stress that this is an easy pot of chili to make.  There aren't multiple dumps to make....it's straightforward easy and results are spot on.





Nicodemus said:


> Dub, thank you kindly for the compliment. Your pot of chili looks pure perfect. I`m glad the recipe worked out for you and that ya`ll liked it. You and me will toast over a class of Knob Creek one of these days. On me.
> 
> Folks, thank all of you for the compliments.





It worked out mighty good, sir.

My bride was the first to arrive and have her's.

She destroyed a bowl of it and handed me back a bowl that hardly needed washing.

I kid you not.

She's been after to me to tone the spices down and I have listened.

She was skeptical over this pot of chili....just knowing I'd tampered with it and snuck in some outrageous hawt stuff.

I didn't.

She was shocked..........and then awed with the flavors.


Thank you.

Gal's been through a lot of hardship this year and has come outa of it all like a champ.  

Her smile after this meal was motivational.



Thank you, sir.



I'm ready for that toast/shot at a future date.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like you nailed it Dub  It sho looks good.


----------



## breathe in (Oct 5, 2017)

which stores carry gephardts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2017)

breathe in said:


> which stores carry gephardts?





I used to could buy it around here when it came in glass bottles, but that was back in the 70`s. I now order it online.

https://www.heb.com/product-detail/gebhardt-chili-powder/139530


----------



## Dub (Oct 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to could buy it around here when it came in glass bottles, but that was back in the 70`s. I now order it online.
> 
> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/gebhardt-chili-powder/139530



Thanks for that link, Nicodemus.

Way better pricing there than what I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 5, 2017)

Northwestretriever said:


> I haven't tried Nic's chilli, but the best chilli I've ever had was boilermaker tailgate chili on All recipes.com.  I use yeungling and it's absolutely amazing! I guess I'm just a strange Texan, but chili  ain't right without them beans.



Another Texan here and I agree, it ain't chili without the beans.


----------



## Dub (Oct 5, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> Another Texan here and I agree, it ain't chili without the beans.



Laughing my butt off.


I got ripped on a BBQ forum for posting up a pot of chili that had beans in it.

And here are some real deal Texans here vouching for beans.  

I like beans in some versions....not in others.

Nick's recipe was spot on as is, in my opinion.   Shelby's mix, which I also really like, seems to be best with beans.  

One thing is for certain....chili season is fast upon us.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 5, 2017)

Dub said:


> Laughing my butt off.
> 
> 
> I got ripped on a BBQ forum for posting up a pot of chili that had beans in it.
> ...



I do love venison chili and haven't had any venison in years. That's going to change here pretty soon.


----------



## breathe in (Oct 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to could buy it around here when it came in glass bottles, but that was back in the 70`s. I now order it online.
> 
> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/gebhardt-chili-powder/139530



thanks. we've had problems with folks stealing packages in our hood, so i'm looking for a store if anyone knows in the atlanta area. 

it sure looks good, that's for sure.


----------

